# Lucky shots...



## BT14 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sometimes everything just comes together. My good friend and lifelong fishing buddy took this picture a few years ago on his i-phone. You can even see the redfish tail underwater.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

That’s insane


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great shot. I got a lucky shot on Christmas Eve as we attended Services at old St Johns ( built in 1840) and residing in the Historical park in Downtown Houston.


----------



## BT14 (Jun 4, 2016)

Really great. The old and the modern!


----------



## Lorris007 (Dec 16, 2019)

realy nice! especially fish )))


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 14, 2020)

Both photos are beautiful, that surely is a big fish. Worth it having it as a throwback.


----------

